# Sims Custom Shop guitars



## Pauly (Apr 18, 2007)

I noticed in the Refinishing thread the Sims dude said they were offering full guitars as well, I think these double cutaways are winnage! 7-string's available.

http://www.simscustomshop.com/subsitetwo/page3.html
http://simscustomshop.com/subsitetwo/page4.html


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice, I wonder if they offer necks?


----------



## Pauly (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, they're now on the vendors bit on this site, so you can check.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 18, 2007)

My understanding is he's doing paint and wants to expand into his own guitar line as opposed to doing parts for people (ie custom necks/bodies). You could always email him and ask though, as Patrick has always come across as a great guy. You're talking about someone who was posting to Jemsite from his hospital bed two days after brain surgery to check in and let everybody know how he was doing.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Apr 18, 2007)

the heels on those guitars look so comfy, plus they look like they have great higher fret access.
hmmm mabye a future purchace


----------



## Scott (Apr 18, 2007)

Not a fan of where the pickup selector is, but other than that they look sweet.


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Apr 19, 2007)

Technomancer hit the nail right on the head. We are expanding into our own custom guitars, and will be doing some refinishing for internet customers as well as a few of the high end guitar manufactures such as Warrior, but our main focus is going to be our guitar line. We do not offer necks for sale to the public.

The selector switch is there for a reason....the carved top is VERY radical in person and the pictures don't do it justice. If I put the selector switch in front of the knobs it wouldn't work, b/c of the shape and roundness of the carved top...its very round and countoured and the selector switch really isn't pratical there....its kinda hard to explain. Basically in order for the selector switch to appeaar flat on the guitar I would have to cut the inside of the cavity to match the top, so its best to put the selector switch on a flat area so it will rest in the electronics cavity flat. Also, If I put it in front of the knobs the electronics cavity shape would have had to be completely reshaped and stretched, which I didn't want to do.....I don't want to cut out anymore wood than I have to, I've always felt like the more mass the more sustain....so I wanted to make everything work, but cut out as little amount of wood as possible....The guitar body itself, an alder one, weighs around 4 lbs to 4.3 lbs.....an alder JEM body generally weighs anywhere from 3.4 to 3.7, depending on the wood....so ur going to be looking at around a half a pound to almost a pound heavier than a JEM, but I think its going to be worth it tone/sustain wise.

So, when I put it behind the knobs I made sure it was reach-able with your pinky without having to move your hand back further than the bridge humbucker. You can actually be playing and reach back with your pinky and hit the selector switch without having to move your hand out of the playing position....basically what I'm saying is you can make pickup selections without ever moving your hand back further than the bridge humbucker. So thats what was important to me, that it was reachable with minimal hand movement.....if people can live with Les Paul switches and PRS switches that are well behind the bridge mine should be considered alot easier to access.....I also think it aesthically looked better there and it fit perfectly into my electronics cavity.

The heel is VERY nice, however I just got done redesigning it and its going to be even better....much smoother to the hand, a MUCH smoother transition from the neck to the body.....pretty much like a neck through. The lower cutaway can't really be cut back any further without getting too close to the neck pickup cavity...the body wings actually come in around the 22nd-23rd fret....you can play all the way to the 24th fret no problem, unrestricted....you can put your entire hand directly below the 24th fret making it so that you don't have to reach for any fret.

Heres a picture from the CNC program of how our new heels will look. 







Heres a pic of the program we use to cut our guitars......each guitar is cut to a 1/1,000,000th of an inch each time, so the fit and finish is always going to be tight, and exactly the same. I personally feel like handmade guitars are very inconsistent, and theres alot of room for human variation and error. I think than CNC'ing from a quality and fit and finish stand point is unbeatable. A human cannot cut as perfect, as consistent, as accurately as a CNC machine. Handmade guitars can be nice, but alot of times one will play great and one won't.....plus their extremely time consuming to do, which the is refelcted in the price. By doing these on a CNC machine we are 5 times more productive which then allows us to offer them at a fraction of the costs of that of a handmade guitar, and at the same time we feel as though the quality, fit & finish is better. We also hand select all the woods, and their pretty much as nice as you can get. Of course the guitar is only as good as the program......we spent 7 months designing the program for the Double Cutaway, and trust me, not one square inch of this guitar hasn't been overlooked. Every thing has been gone over with a fine tooth comb about 10 times. These guitars are virtually ready to be sealed and painted right off the CNC.....the program is so refined very little sanding is even needed. I'm very pleased with how they turned out, and I really feel as though people who play them will be more than pleased as well.


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (Apr 20, 2007)

I haven't been able to do aot of work/painting etc b/c of neck muscles being cut after the brain surgery, infection in it etc, I get real tired when I stand for long, but it is getting alot better. So in the mean time I have had alot of time to work on my website, and tweak the CNC program for my Sims Custom Shop guitars. I have made a change to the heel of the SCS guitars that I think is going to not only feel MUCH better to the hand, but also look a whole lot better. Heres some sneak peeks of the program, and the 1st guitar with the new heel, tell me what you think. I also increased the size of the countersunk holes for the volume & tone knobs by 1/4", which know puts 3/8" countersunkness (is that a word?) around the knobs instead of the old way which only had 1/8" around the knobs. I think this looks alot better.

Heres a pic of the increased diameter volume & tone knob countersunk holes...






And the new heel......

to the finished product...











Now when the neck is joined to the body and some final sanding is done the guitar will look like a neck though, and will feel real smooth to the hand when on the higher frets. 

Once again I am back up and working and accepting some jobs, I work a few hours each day, and hope to increase the hours of my day slowly each week.


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 10, 2007)

Hey everybody, thought I would drop by and say hello. I just got done doing a pretty cool paint job that I was sure some of you here would like so I thought I would share it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2007)

That looks like something you would see on a Jackson, but it actually looks good.


----------



## DDDorian (May 10, 2007)

Well that's just a tad REALLY, REALLY fucking hot. Major kudos!


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Glad you like it. Heres another picture of the guitar with a Flash, the 1st one was taken with no flash.


----------



## eelblack2 (May 10, 2007)

Badass, I love it.


----------



## Pauly (May 10, 2007)

That's aaaaaaaawesome. Will you be doing those guitars as lefties?


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2007)

Wow, that's gorgeous


----------



## Audiocide (May 10, 2007)

Aye, that's a beautiful top for sure!


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 10, 2007)

Yes, we will be doing our Sims Custom Shop guitars in lefties, but they will just be made to order. We will also be doing the Limited run of the celtic paint scheme on the SCC guitars.


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 12, 2007)

Heres some completed pictures of the guitar, just finished it up today.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 12, 2007)

^ Nice work!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## skinhead (May 12, 2007)

Very nice!

I don't know why, but that custom paint makes me think that it's for James Hetfield


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 14, 2007)

Its actually for the guitar player/singer of an awesome band called Reflections Burn, and I know they open up some for Days of the New as well as have alot of their own shows. Their from Shreveport, LA.


----------



## B Lopez (May 14, 2007)

Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, Wow! 

Although the Ankh seems a bit odd, what with the celtic motif going on, and it being an Egyptian symbol?

I don't mean to criticize, just wondering if there's a reason for the ankh?


----------



## Pauly (May 14, 2007)

Sims Custom Shop said:


> Yes, we will be doing our Sims Custom Shop guitars in lefties, but they will just be made to order. We will also be doing the Limited run of the celtic paint scheme on the SCC guitars.



Great news!


----------



## Sims Custom Shop (May 14, 2007)

I put an ankh on there b/c thats what the customer requested


----------



## MarkUV7P (Aug 2, 2013)

I was hoping to post here to get a response from Patrick regarding the project he has been paid for, by me nearly two years ago, and failed to deliver. But, I see he has been banned.
Anyone know why?
Well, if anyone is still reading this thread, this is a warning: Beware Sims Custom Shop. This is not someone you want to do business with. I have filed a complaint with the BBB in his area, and will be taking civil legal action soon.
My situation, I'm finding, is fairly consistent with 40-50 % of those I've found dealing with him. Lots of talk, and implied delivery dates, payment, and then little or no communication for 12+ months. Things only seem to resolve when legal action is pursued.


----------

